# Post Your Best LTE Speedtest



## Rob (Jun 7, 2011)

So just out of curiosity, what has been your best LTE speed test? Pointless question but could be fun to see what others have been getting.

This was last night at a baseball game in Greenville SC.


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

Holy shit you musta been right under a tower. This is my best today


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lost the link when updating CM7, but my fastest speed on LTE was about 35MB/s.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

best i have seen so far is right around 30mb/s...getting about 13mb/s in my work cube, but get 25-30mbps 4 cubes over:androidsad:


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

The result was on an old ROM and therefore I can't get a SS anymore, but the best I've seen is about 29MB/s down in Athens, GA. Here in Atlanta or Alpharetta I only see about 15MB/s down, I guess you can attribute that to network saturation.


----------



## _Mych_ (Jun 21, 2011)

Thats mine.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow, I thought mine was fast lol. 20 down, 3 up on OMFGB.


----------



## doomonu (Jun 7, 2011)

Fastest down:









Fastest up:


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

My fastest, so far:









None of my ups have been much more than this. This is in Nora (Indianapolis).


----------



## stolenphot0 (Jun 20, 2011)

In Dayton, OH (Moraine right now)


----------



## _Mych_ (Jun 21, 2011)

w00t I still have the fastest


----------



## nila (Sep 5, 2011)

It is a good information about internet speed.........
Like the same way , i check my internet speed everyday..........both downloading & uploading speed through this site www.ip-details.com/internet-speed-test
My speed test results are,
upload speed:0.52 kbps
download speed:1.96 kbps
It has the best & accurate results for my internet speed test!!!!


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

This is what I got.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Cg006 (Aug 9, 2011)

The speeds have gotten crappy in the financial area in nyc (wall street )

On a good day i may get 8-10mbps. lately is like im am around 3-5

Highest ever was 31, but that was in the Bronx.


----------



## Rumpelstillskin (Aug 22, 2011)

Here is my latest speedtest.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

I hate all of u haha. In Denver the fastest I ever got was around 14 down and 2 up. Doesn't matter the radio either...all the same.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## loggainsd (Aug 19, 2011)

Ft Smith Arkansas.

Yes I know verizon's site still says ft Smith is upcoming but I have had 4g there since last Thursday.


----------



## jimnutt (Jul 19, 2011)

Best i've seen in Syracuse is 8mbps down, 3.8 down


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

The bad part about this is the speed test from the market reports in Megabits not megabytes
So for me its painfully inaccurate, when its saying 12 megabits its about only 2 megabytes


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Super upload speed
View attachment 2530


and for ishts and giggles, SUPER 3G
View attachment 2531


----------



## stonehenge1861 (Jun 7, 2011)

This is my best so far. Not to shabby for pocket speeds!


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Man, this bullshi*t! I have to drive 5 miles to get that beautiful 4g icon to pop up in my phone!


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Super upload speed
> View attachment 3772
> 
> 
> ...


is that 3g real...?


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Just FYI, the mobile speedtest app is very broken, you will get a much more accurate result from the browser based tests


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> Just FYI, the mobile speedtest app is very broken, you will get a much more accurate result from the browser based tests


I've yet to get consistent test results on either the app or browser. I KNOW the browser app is wrong because there's no possible way I'm downloading 270MB ROMs as fast as I do if the speed being reported is true. I usually get readings between 5 and 10 Mbps. To download files as fast as I do, the rate has to be at least 4 to 6 times faster than what's reported. The best reading I ever got was 48.9 in Chicago, which is believable based on what downloads come down at.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> is that 3g real...?


That one was when I first got the phone and everyone was doing speedtests. I decided to try it on just 3G and got that. Don't know if it was a mistake or what, but yeah, as far as I know it's real :tongue3:


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Milwaukee Wi


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> That one was when I first got the phone and everyone was doing speedtests. I decided to try it on just 3G and got that. Don't know if it was a mistake or what, but yeah, as far as I know it's real :tongue3:


Damn, at most I get 1.2 mb

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> That one was when I first got the phone and everyone was doing speedtests. I decided to try it on just 3G and got that. Don't know if it was a mistake or what, but yeah, as far as I know it's real :tongue3:


That was on the old version of the app, that was declared to misrepresent actual speeds due to a caching issue. 3G maxes out at 3mbps - and the most you'll ever actually see is ~2.5 mbps. So no, that's not accurate.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

superchilpil said:


> The bad part about this is the speed test from the market reports in Megabits not megabytes
> So for me its painfully inaccurate, when its saying 12 megabits its about only 2 megabytes


Actually, it's ~1.2 MB/s.


----------



## jaxenroth (Aug 9, 2011)

How are you guys getting 20+ speeds. I guess my area is bogged down (PHILA) w/ 4g. Whatever rom I run its always 8-10 down and 1-3 up.

Sent from my phone


----------



## Rumpelstillskin (Aug 22, 2011)

Todays speedtest.


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

I think the larger the city, the more 4G users there are, the more traffic = slower speeds? Anyways, here is my app and internet tests. I am in a Chicago suburb!
View attachment 2632


----------



## Fadelight (Sep 4, 2011)

Anywhere between Tampa and Orlando, the absolute best I have seen so far is 4mbps down.


----------



## digi (Jul 18, 2011)

Columbia SC

PS - is it just me or does tapatalk suck for uploading images?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## fparedes070 (Aug 10, 2011)

This my best so far from los Angeles, ca


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

Don't feel bad. I've never seen any form of speed test report accurate readings.... a FACT some of you have clearly overlooked. No offense to the OP, but this is a really pointless thread; about as silly as measuring your junk with an elastic tape measure.


----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

Speedtest seems borked for me. These are my norms. Any gingerbread rom/radio combo I've used has yielded this result.


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

Fadelight said:


> Anywhere between Tampa and Orlando, the absolute best I have seen so far is 4mbps down.


Something is bad on your end. I was in Lakeland this weekend (9/17/11) watching the fight. I turned on my 4G and ran 3 test, with my slowest speed being 17 down and my fastest being 21 down.


----------



## sahaya (Dec 3, 2011)

i use speedtest.net to check my speed./


----------



## who_MIKE_D (Sep 22, 2011)

kxs783kms said:


> Something is bad on your end. I was in Lakeland this weekend (9/17/11) watching the fight. I turned on my 4G and ran 3 test, with my slowest speed being 17 down and my fastest being 21 down.


True that man I actually live in Lakeland and every test I do is over 17. And I take it you went to hooters? Lol


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Just a tidbit of info when doing these tests make sure to check your host server. I couldn't for the life of me figure out why my readings were so bad knowing that my speeds were alot faster. Then I realized my host was in a different state. When I changed it to my own city ( Detroit as opposed to cincinatti ) I instantly went from 4 down to 14 down. Probly ignorance on my part but didn't assume it would be automatically link to a host so far away

sent from my cordless talking machine


----------



## Taykiin (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's mine, not too bad...Latest radio running BAMF Forever 1.10


----------



## recall (Jul 16, 2012)

sahaya said:


> i use speedtest.net to check my speed./


HI i used Scanmyspeed.com to test the speed of my internet .
My speed test results are,
Downloadspeed:1.787Mbps
Uploadspeed:0.837Mbps
Is this good or not?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

recall said:


> HI i used Scanmyspeed.com to test the speed of my internet .
> My speed test results are,
> Downloadspeed:1.787Mbps
> Uploadspeed:0.837Mbps
> Is this good or not?


Depends if it 3g they are great if 4g they suck


----------



## geoff5093 (Aug 4, 2012)

Back when I first got my TB I was getting in the 20's and 30's, but now I seem to average around 10-15 (highest recently was 23). The weird part is, if I go to a Verizon store and test out the GS3, MAXX, or anything new I can pull down speeds in the high-20's, but when comparing it to my TB right next to it I may only get 15.


----------



## Maphack (Dec 19, 2011)

I was blown away today. I wanted to see if anyone had higher than this... My ms is high too wtf.










Haven't read the entire thread yet..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I have seen those speeds when in Columbia SC a year ago. Best I got was mid 50. Hope your speeds last as last I was in Columbia the speeds was Much slower like mid 20. My area I am lucky to see 12 but mostly 4 to 6. Glad to see there's some areas that still sees those speeds.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## xl9000 (Nov 30, 2012)

Here is mine doesn't look great but I think its just my house


----------

